# Audi R10 TDI Sets Best Time at Le Castellet



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Le Castellet – Audi Sport Team Joest clearly set the pace at the official tests of the Le Mans Series (LMS) at Le Castellet (Southern France). At the end of the first test day both Audi R10 TDI cars had a commanding lead in the sportscar field. The fastest time was set by Allan McNish. The Scot was the only driver on Sunday to break the sound barrier of 1.40 minutes.
* Full Story *


----------

